
The Long Strange Trip to Java (1996) - mariusae
http://www.blinkenlights.com/classiccmp/javaorigin.html
======
achille
Here's a video of James Gosling showing the the Star7 PDA:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg8OBYixL0>

It's absolutely mindblowing what they built in one year in 1992(!). It had had
a touch screen and inertial scrolling.

~~~
gst
Wouldn't that be prior art to Apple's scrolling patent?

~~~
monochromatic
Prior art? Sure.

 _Invalidating_ prior art? Well, that's a very different question.

~~~
untitledly
Sadly the modern legal system is owned by whoever has the most money to throw
at lawyers.

~~~
monochromatic
What are you even talking about?

------
guelo
As for the rest of his story, Naughton went on to build some of the most
successful web properties of the late 90s before having his life derailed by
an FBI online sex sting.

------
mediocregopher
I'm no javascript expert so this is probably not the prettiest way of doing
this, but:

javascript:void(document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].bgColor="#eeeeee");void(document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].text="#333333");

Makes the article readable

~~~
jrajav
If you want to set up a quick way to make any article readable, you can make a
bookmarklet (Javascript bookmark that runs on the current page) for it here:
<http://readable-app.appspot.com/setup.html>

Not affiliated.

~~~
lmm
That won't let me set the width above 80%, so I prefer
<http://evernote.com/clearly/> . (Again, not affiliated)

------
erik757
Hugely exciting to read things like this. It feels like a lot of the early
craziness that made things fun is missing from the Valley today. Sun, and the
group of people they managed to attract, doesn't get enough credit for the
remarkable company they were. RIP.

------
nicolaus
The sad part about this is how they kicked Bill Joy off the team because he
wanted Java to have closures, functions as first class types, etc and nobody
else did.

